# Window stuck down / urgent!



## JB89 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi all,

Miles from home and think my regulator has packed up on the drivers side window ( stuck down, grinding sound)

No garages able to take a look today - any way of winding the window up manually if I take the door panel off?

Thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

From another post on this same topic, forum member *ReTTro fit* says - _"Door card off. Pull the motor off so you can mess with the cable and pull the window up. Put motor back on. Wedge something inside the door to keep the window fully up. Leave the window motor unplugged. At least then you're water proof till you fix it."_

FYI - To remove the door panel and the motor, you'll need a T-25 Torx. There's one in your spare tool kit, it fits into the screwdriver handle.

The first video is for a window regulator replacement. It's in German, but will give you all the step-by-step information you need to get the door card off, motor off and access the regulator. All the tools you'll need are shown in the video too.

The third video shows you how to replace the regulator wires.

Hope this helps - Good luck!

*Regulator removal & installation - 
German version *




*English version *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtTnmiN ... sDfrBKlnRL

*Regulator repair (wire replacement) - *





The contact from the regulator repair video - in case he's anywhere near you in the UK - is as follows;

_Newcastle, Sunderland and the Durham area -
Electric Window Repairs
Phone 07714324535
Email [email protected]
http://www.electricwindowrepairs.co.uk/_

Another forum member (Wallster) has also offered his help...
Rugby Warwickshire, UK - phone number 07766143484. Between Wisbech and Kings Lynn.

*Stainless Steel Wire Kit (used on OEM frame)*
https://www.ebay.ch/itm/281086702690?cl ... rmvSB=true

Forum reference on this topic (61 page post!) -

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=248610&hilit=regulator+cable+replacement


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

If the cable has snapped you can't wind it up. If it is frayed and jammed (likely) you may pull the window glass up by hand but it's hit and miss if it stays there for any period of time.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This is exactly why I keep a pair of small vice-grips in the trunk. In worse case, I can cut the cable free and should be able to clamp the shuttle to the frame thus keeping it in the up position. I originally carried them for Roadster roof issues, but they may come in handy if this happens to me!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Swiss jet pilot likes "going equipped" :wink:

If I had a pre 2012 car the first thing I'd do is buy two new regulators and change them. It's a matter of when they brake not if.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

LOL! Yes true. After being a Audi TT Roadster owner for the past five years, I finally had the sense to look up what Audi's "*Vorsprung durch Technik*" actually means.

Roughly translated, it's - "Screwed without tools!"
.


----------



## JB89 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for all your replies.

Didn't have any luck manually 'winding' the window up but it did go up on it's own when I was just playing with the window switch in traffic!

Will get the car booked into a local inde for a regulator replacement.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

JB89 said:


> Will get the car booked into a local inde for a regulator replacement.


Full regulator replacement most likely not necessary. Use one of the stainless steel cable repair kits on eBay (as recommended earlier) for £30 or less. It's a DIY'able job with care and patience, but suggest having a friend to help if possible.

Also I see this similar item at £16.99

Does anyone have any experience? The picture shows what look more like the factory OEM white nylon clips on this one, whereas the more expensive £29.95 version has black plastic clips.
I found the black plastic a weak point on the more expensive version when doing my repair (one of the clips snapped and I had to replace with OEM nylon one).

Also the cheaper part (if picture is anything to go by) looks like it comes with replacement motor spool reel? I found the track in the OEM one gets a little chewed up by the snapped cable.

*I emphasise: I have NO direct experience with the cheaper part.*


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

From the massively long post (61-pages over 5 years) on this subject a few comments are complied and noted below about non-OEM regulators and cables vs OEM regulators and cables:

*Non-OEM problems - *

1. Cable stops of different material and dimensions resulting in minor slip (photo)
2. Metal tooth plastic vs. metal (photo)
3. Cable diameter slightly smaller
4. Cable length, to shorter results in excessive tension and stress on the moving parts
5. Slight variations in mounting hardware
6. Slightly larger frame dimensions
7. Cable does not have the extra rubber dampener
8. Driver guides that fit into the Frames (slides) are slightly different geometry, allowing for excessive play

*Things to watch out for with OEM regulators (especially used ones on eBay):*

1. Older models pre-2009(?) may have galvanized steel cable, not stainless steel cable.
2. Missing hardware (e.g. Driver clamps, screws, nuts, cable-to-door snap connector, etc.)
3. Deformed, broken, cracked or badly worn plastic components.

.


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

Do Audi not provide a repair kit?


----------

